# Absolute Track Record Event



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thursday night we had an event to set an absolute open class track record on my tiny Sequoia Speedway. Some of the cars that came out had not seen the light of day for years. The absolute track record was eventually set by Yoshi in a triple neo (traction magnets, motor magnets and under pick up shoe magnets) 440X2 based Ford Probe GTP lexan. This is a car I built in 1988 for open comp racing here in Fresno, it has really nice ground effects and lovely silicone coated foam tires. The sister car was given to Mike King up in Sea-Tac last year.

Anyway, in a 25 lap run Yoshmeister got it down to 0.41 seconds and backed it up on three laps during the same run, a rule we made. With the same car I ran consistent 0.44's but couldn't get it down below that. John King brought his old school cobalt car and ran what we though was a record 0.38 but the next lap recorded as a 0.20 and both were thrown out as a glitch. He remaining fast time of 0.43 was allowed to stand. 

One sad incident to report though, with speed trials like this accidents are bound to happen. During my speed run the car violently deslotted coming out of turn 4 and went into the crowd at the refreshment stand, "killing" 9 and injuring a few more. Earlier in the day an Armadillo (that's a pill-bug to the rest of you) managed to find it's way onto the back straight and took out Mike's cobalt car, more damage to the 'Dillo than the car. The bug had escaped from an enclosure kept under the track to feed Godzilla, a 9" pet Iguana. Godzilla has now been told to store his food elsewhere.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL!!! Sounds like you boys had a bit of fun last night! Cool deal! An excellent lap times bro!

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just make sure you have a moment of silence at your next event, Pete, in honor of those lost.. including the dillo...Right after the National Anthem would be appropriate.. :thumbsup: LOL!! P.S. Nice job Yoshi!!!


----------

